# Cervical Freezing



## flowersNbeads (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi gals, this is my first time posting so I appreciate if you're taking the time to read this and, if you can, help me out. A lot has been going on lately, and the only close support I have is from my husband. We're trying to have a baby with the help of Clomid. It didn't work for us during the first cycle. I got my period and was very disappointed. Like most women who are trying and trying with no luck, I've developed an obsession. I'm upset with myself for not being in the best of health. HPV positive, abnormal cell growth in a biopsy result, PCOS. The sad part of it all is that I'm only 21 years old. My sisters all have children. The oldest had her first son at 19, and her second son just a few years later. I have another sister who is 40 this year and is pregnant _again_ with her fiance after having a baby last year in July, on the day of my birthday. I have a 17 year old niece who is 3 months pregnant also. Knowing this makes me feel even more hopeless. I don't even feel like a woman sometimes. Without Clomid, I wouldn't have a menstrual cycle. Last year, I can recall only having 3 periods. I know that before trying to conceive, I need to be in good health. My doctor wanted and still wants to do a cervical freezing, but I went against that. I've been trying homeopathic remedies. Would you recommend that I follow the doctor's advise instead? Should I do the cervical freezing in attempt to prevent cervical cancer? What have been the outcomes for some of you after having this procedure done? My doctor says it will help with my fertility afterwards, once my cervix heals. I'm afraid it will do more harm than good, and that I will no longer produce sufficient, healthy CM and that it will be harder for me to have a baby in the future. I'm completely lost. Any help or just kind words, I'd appreciate it. Again, I'm new here and this is my first post.

~Erica


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

erica, i'm so sorry, how stressful!







to you. my only advice is to post directly into the infertility thread in addition to out here. you'll get more experienced eyes on your post.

peace and hope


----------



## Newbian Mama (Jun 12, 2009)

Erica I'm sorry you are going through so much. I totally relate to having everyone around you be pregnant except you. It doesn't make it easier but you're not alone









I'm not quite sure what you mean by cervical freezing but I had abnormal cells cryogenically removed from my cervix about 15 years ago. Maybe that's what you mean? I wasn't trying to TTC back then so I have no idea what my cervical mucous was like but when I had no ill side effects. At this time my CM is just fine and I even get EWCM.

Good luck to you and I hope others can chime in with their advice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowersNbeads* 
Hi gals, this is my first time posting so I appreciate if you're taking the time to read this and, if you can, help me out. A lot has been going on lately, and the only close support I have is from my husband. We're trying to have a baby with the help of Clomid. It didn't work for us during the first cycle. I got my period and was very disappointed. Like most women who are trying and trying with no luck, I've developed an obsession. I'm upset with myself for not being in the best of health. HPV positive, abnormal cell growth in a biopsy result, PCOS. The sad part of it all is that I'm only 21 years old. My sisters all have children. The oldest had her first son at 19, and her second son just a few years later. I have another sister who is 40 this year and is pregnant _again_ with her fiance after having a baby last year in July, on the day of my birthday. I have a 17 year old niece who is 3 months pregnant also. Knowing this makes me feel even more hopeless. I don't even feel like a woman sometimes. Without Clomid, I wouldn't have a menstrual cycle. Last year, I can recall only having 3 periods. I know that before trying to conceive, I need to be in good health. My doctor wanted and still wants to do a cervical freezing, but I went against that. I've been trying homeopathic remedies. Would you recommend that I follow the doctor's advise instead? Should I do the cervical freezing in attempt to prevent cervical cancer? What have been the outcomes for some of you after having this procedure done? My doctor says it will help with my fertility afterwards, once my cervix heals. I'm afraid it will do more harm than good, and that I will no longer produce sufficient, healthy CM and that it will be harder for me to have a baby in the future. I'm completely lost. Any help or just kind words, I'd appreciate it. Again, I'm new here and this is my first post.

~Erica


----------



## welshwife08 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowersNbeads* 
What have been the outcomes for some of you after having this procedure done? My doctor says it will help with my fertility afterwards, once my cervix heals. I'm afraid it will do more harm than good, and that I will no longer produce sufficient, healthy CM and that it will be harder for me to have a baby in the future.

While I can't make the medical decisions for you, here is my experience.

I also tested HPV positive after an abnormal pap smear in Feb. I had a colposcopy and a biopsy done--the results were CIN I and CIN II abnormal cells. It was a incredibly scary time in my and DH's lives and there were a lot of tears. My doctor recommended cryosurgery and I took that advice. For me, the possibility of preventing cancer was the deciding factor. Cryosurgery does not affect fertility. I, too, read on the internet that cryosurgery damages the chambers in the cervix that produce CM. I have not found that to be the case at all. In fact, I had MORE EWCM after the cyro.

Four months later...I got pregnant with our first child. Currently, I am 9 weeks pregnant and we are due in March.

Again, I cannot make the medical decisions for you, but consider your health FOR your future children. While abnormal cervical cells do NOT indicate cancer, if left untreated, there is a very good chance they will become more dangerous. Cervical cancer is a very treatable cancer if caught early and steps are taken to stop its progress.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

wrt pcos, met may help vs the clomid w/lesser s/e to jumpstart ovulation. re: culposcopy, i had one, 2 healthy pgs later. no info on cryo surgery.

nak

liz


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

my sister-in-law had a leep procedure done (similar I think?) and was pregnant 3 months later. She's now 36 weeks and has had zero problems. Good luck


----------

